# 15yr old



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

again, same as in the diet section, my 15 yrold sister is starting training with me in january, ive only been training about 8 months now, but she wants a propa routine

her goals from what shes told me are -

cut down a gud bit on bf

tone up

add a lil muscle

but she doesnt want to look muscly, but she wants to look good, if you get me, she doesnt like female bodybuilders but is interested in the fitness side, i train 4-5 days she will be coming them days with me

mon

tues

weds (maybe)

thurs

fri

theres a new gym opening has all the free-weights, but has the cardio machines (tred mills etc.) but also has the weight machines, i dont know if these are the kind of things she will be needing to use

also she hasnt been to a gym before so just a routine for her first 6 months would be great thanks


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

replied in your other thread mate


----------

